# XANAX



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't suffer from anxiety, but I've read of Xanax's positive effects on IBS and want to give it a trial at a low dose (0.5mg).Anyone with IBS-C or A try Xanax?Has it helped anyone here with pain or with food intolerance while on it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a antianxiety-antispasmodic combination that is more used for IBS without anxiety than Xanax is.http://www.rxlist.com/librax-drug.htmYou may have a hard time getting xanax if you don't need it for anxiety as it has abuse potential, and you may not want "drug seeking" added to your chart.They do sometimes prescribe Buspar for people with IBS and no anxiety with it as there is a bit of evidence it helps and it doesn't have the abuse potential because it isn't something people can easily use to get high.I would be wary of anyone that will sell you Xanax without a prescription as a lot of those meds are counterfeit and you can't be sure you are getting what you want.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

The Librax sounds worth trying, but my doctor actually prescribed Xanax, 0.5 mg.But now, after all I've read on the side effects I'm kinda scared to try the Xanax. The idea was to take it "as needed" whenever the pain gets really intolerable and see if it helps any. However, I need to function at my best at work as I work with people.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've had Valium (related drug) for a couple of dental procedures just because it makes it so you don't care what they are doing, and the pain doesn't seem as severe.That was at a high enough dose I was not allowed to drive myself. My migraine pills have a small dose of anti-anxiety in them as well and sometimes I can tell it is effecting me, there is no driving restriction with them, but I do sometimes wait to get home to take them, and I can tell I'm a bit disconnected when I interact with people. Not enough that other people pick up on anything, but I can tell there is a difference to the interaction.So you can use them for pain, but they do have major effects on the central nervous system. If the doctor has approved this I would do a trial on some weekend day when you don't need to be anywhere or do anything for a few hours and the pain has hit.That can give you an idea of how that dose effects you. The lower the dose the less loopy you are, but a lot depends on how it hits you, and often the loopiness is less when the pain is severe.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a trial.


----------



## Arnce (May 2, 2004)

I have had IBS for over 10 years and have been on Xanax for that time but not specifically for IBS. I was suffering from panic attacks and it is prescribed for that. Xanax helps me with IBS when I get really "unglued" with either constipation or diarrhea and I have plans that I have to adjust. To say I'm tired of this is an understatement. The thing that has helped me the most recently is a probiotic called VSLIII (it can be ordered on the web or is in pharmacies). It's non-prescription and a new gastro man suggested it. I have taken so many antibiotics and nothing works (including the new Xifaxin) that this MD suggested a Pro-biotic. Also seeing a nutritionist helps--they interpret blood tests and find where you're deficient in vitamins. Diet plays a big role. Hope this helps.Arnce


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Arnce, I've seen a nutritionist and my blood tests are surprisingly wonderful, as though I were the healthiest person out there.







I've been systematically trying all the probiotics in the pharmacies.So I begrudgingly tried the Xanax this weekend and my experience went something like this: Headache immediately gets worse, like bricks on my head, feel dizzy and kinda out of it but not in any pleasant way. Abdominal twinges still there, can't tell if there's any improvement. Feel very tired, try to keep awake to continue observation of symptoms but give in to sleep.Wake up at 12:45 afternoon and want to continue sleeping but decide I should eat something. Still feeling drugged and don't like it. I want to be alert and concentrate. Start feeling more like myself around 3:00PM and then actually begin feeling better: My chronic headache is finally gone, have more strength and positive mood with minimal abdominal pain. Coincidence perhaps? Headache is back full force the next day.Is it worth ever trying Xanax again?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I have been on Xanax for about 20 years. Take it more than I used to for IBS-panic and anxiety. Used to take it only for PMS. I do not nor have I ever abused it. Take it only when needed. I used to take it just a few times a month. Now more often but 30 usually last 2 -3 months.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Kitkat, what effect does it have on you exactly and what symptoms does it improve by you?


----------



## sucuq (Jun 20, 2009)

My gastro prescribe xanax (the lowest dose .25) specifically for ibs. Now I am a person with anxiety--which i don't think causes ibs but certainly plays a role. first I took it sporadically, Then when i started it every day, one per day, I noticed i was having fewer ibs attacks. I would take a 2nd one if it was high anxiety/stressful day. xanax helped enormously and I'm thankful that my dr prescribed it. This was probably some ten yrs ago. since then i've had worsened anxiety issues due to other problems and i had to increase it. I'm just wondering if you want to back down with a .25 dose. I have severe issues with medication and always have to start with the tiniest dose-- but have never had problems with x.


----------

